# Primos Alpha Dogg Caller



## bogida (Nov 27, 2020)

Hello!
I mistakenly deleted it from my Alpha Dogg caller software.
Can you tell me where I can download the software.
I am in Europe Serbia. I hunt jackals (coyotes). I would be very grateful if someone would help me with the complet software download.
Thanks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Primos would be your best bet

Welcome to PredatorTalk. 
Got any pics ?


----------



## bogida (Nov 27, 2020)

My catches Jackal (Coyot) and Fox


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's, what caliber is that lefty.


----------



## bogida (Nov 27, 2020)

cal 243 WIN

Ammo PPU 6g

Rifle Zastava Serbia mod 70


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## bogida (Nov 27, 2020)

Tnx!


----------



## bogida (Nov 27, 2020)

Tnx!


----------

